# Biggest Tire???



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

What is the tallest or widest tire that will fit on a stock 04 gto rim??


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

274/40r17 or 265/35r18 depending on the rim


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

275 Nitto's Extreme dr's fit great!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can cram a 275 on but you'll be running on just the center of the tire so there's no point. A 275 should be on a 9-11 inch wheel. 255 is as big as you want to go on a stock 8 inch wheel.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^what he said


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 275/40/17 on my 06 and they do rub. I was thinking maybe 255/45/17, they are about .38" taller but wonder if they would still rub and how much will it throw of the speedo.Are all stock 17" wheels 8" wide?

Oh and I did notice the center of the tire is definitly more worn with the 275's


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

at 100 mph with the 255/45r17 you would reallt be going 101.40


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ more like 95MPH because most cars are rated to go slower then what they read.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Well first step is to find out the best offset and backspace. By moving the rim in 3/4 of an inch will bring the outside lip of the rim inside the quarter panel hence no rubbing on the outer edge of the tire. The closest thing that may rub on the inside of the tire is the shock absorber and also towards the front of the inner quarter. Im not sure how much space is needed for tire flex and body movement but I know I stuck my head under the car and saw that there is at least close to 1 3/4 inches of space to play with using the stock GTO rim with the stock 245's. If some one figures this out we wont need to grind and trim the rear quarter to prevent rubbing--------Danfigg


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Vettekid1992 said:


> What is the tallest or widest tire that will fit on a stock 04 gto rim??


a 275 will fit but you will be at the limits of being safe. Go for a 265. Don't get drag radials if you car is a daily driver. They suck when the roads get damp or wet


----------

